# Himi buck and black fuzzbutt



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

This is a 6 week old Himi buck, still not sure if i'm keeping him yet, might grow him on a bit more first!




























and i recently started breeding black fuzzies, and have decided i want to keep breeding them until they are completely black, as you can see they still have white feet and tail tips.



















This is the darkest one i have so far


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww those black mice look like teddies!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats the look i'm after. They came from hairless originally, i've bred hairless fuzzies now for years, but everytime i try and focus on breeding them bald i get no end of problems crop up health wise. So i'm going the alternative route this time and aiming for a thick woolly type coat that gives them that fuzzy appearance.
Its just a side hobby from the fancy mice.

Here's an argente one i have too.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

That himi buck is gorgeous - love his ears! The fuzzies are really cute ^^


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

what beautiful mice!!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow.... and wot kind of problems do you get??


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Was cleaning out today and thought i'd take an updated pic of the Himi, no particular reason


----------

